# Orient Star Movement VS Regular Orient movements



## New_World

Any difference between the orient star movements and regular (cheaper) orient movements?

Better quality hair springs, gears, ect ?
or are the orient star movements the same quality as the regular orients?


----------



## Dan83bz

Definitely better, in everything from looks to how they are regulated, I have yet to receive any that was out of -5/+10 per day. In general Orient does not boast the most decorated movements, that included OS and even some Royal Orient(s) but the little decoration that they do have works well with the general minimalist style of JDM in general.

If you're asking if it's worth spending the extra $$$? Definitely YES! It's like comparing Seiko 5 with Seiko SARB to give you very similar siblings, in case you might be more familiar with those.


----------



## WeylandYutani

Orient and OS movements have comparable accuracy and almost identical parts except for the signing on the rotor. Give my some time and I'll show you how similar they are (I suspect they are EXACTLY the same, not quality difference only different branding).


----------



## New_World

Dan83bz said:


> Definitely better, in everything from looks to how they are regulated, I have yet to receive any that was out of -5/+10 per day. In general Orient does not boast the most decorated movements, that included OS and even some Royal Orient(s) but the little decoration that they do have works well with the general minimalist style of JDM in general.
> 
> If you're asking if it's worth spending the extra $$$? Definitely YES! It's like comparing Seiko 5 with Seiko SARB to give you very similar siblings, in case you might be more familiar with those.


just wondering if the movements use higher quality parts or about the same quality parts as the lower end orients.
My guess would be they are the same quality but offer hacking, decorated movements, and other features.
(only comparing the movements here)


----------



## New_World

WeylandYutani said:


> Orient and OS movements have comparable accuracy and almost identical parts except for the signing on the rotor. Give my some time and I'll show you how similar they are (I suspect they are EXACTLY the same, not quality difference only different branding).


yeah, thats what I figured.... I was just curious.
I bet the "royal orient" uses a much higher quality movementment as well. (just my guess)

thanks, this was the answer I was looking for and look forward to seeing your future posts on this topic. =)


----------



## WeylandYutani

New_World said:


> just wondering if the movements use higher quality parts or about the same quality parts as the lower end orients.
> My guess would be they are the same quality but offer hacking, decorated movements, and other features.
> (only comparing the movements here)


Only some Royal Orients are a different breed.


----------



## Dan83bz

Continuing my idea from before, yes, probably the base is the same, in a similar manner to what Seiko did with the 6R15 which is very similar and shares most parts with the ubiquitous 7S26. In Orient's same, the similarities are probably even more so but I would not say identical since under a loupe you can spot some extra perlage and other features, along with of course the added facility of hacking/handwinding, etc.


----------



## Spindel

The newest iteration of a movement usually shows up in Orient Star before it is put into a regular Orient. Thats why OS first started to get hack and handwind which is now showing up in more and more regular Orients. If a OS and normal Orient are listed with the same caliber number it's exactly the same movement with the same level of regulation with the only difference that the OS movement is slightly decorated and has a nicer surface finish.

As a side note all Automatic Orient movements that are currently sold are iterations of the 469. Until recently there was 1 model (in 2 different colours) in the Royal Orient line with a 88x00 automatic movment that was not based on 469. That model is now discontinued.


----------



## Dan83bz

Spindel said:


> As a side note all Automatic Orient movements that are currently sold are iterations of the 469. Until recently there was 1 model (in 2 different colours) in the Royal Orient line with a 88x00 automatic movment that was not based on 469. That model is now discontinued.


Yeap, 88700 is one beautiful puppy!


----------



## New_World

Dan83bz said:


> Yeap, 88700 is one beautiful puppy!


wonder how this movement stacks up against others such as ETA


----------



## HUF

Excellent is the enemy of good. I will stick with regular Orients.


----------



## Spindel

New_World said:


> wonder how this movement stacks up against others such as ETA


It's regulated to be within +6/-4 s/d when you buy it, so my guess is that it holds up pretty well.


----------



## Dan83bz

New_World said:


> wonder how this movement stacks up against others such as ETA


It depends which ETA we're talking about of course but I'm pretty sure it can stand against most with honor


----------



## New_World

Spindel said:


> It's regulated to be within +6/-4 s/d when you buy it, so my guess is that it holds up pretty well.


just interested in the quality of the movement rather than how good it was regulated.
I do appreciate the post though.


----------



## Dan83bz

New_World said:


> just interested in the quality of the movement rather than how good it was regulated.
> I do appreciate the post though.


Any movement, regardless of what its made of, or how well decorates it is or not, will have to be regulated. Good timing doesnt just "happen" during machining, it has to be done carefully. Of course there are differences as well in terms of materials used but in this remark, probably 95% of all watches out there are made of the same basic materials.


----------



## BaZi

There are some complications that are only available in Orient Star, such as retrograde day indicator, seconds hacking and hand winding (though some regular Orients already have it now). For the movements, I suspect there are some differences, though much of the base is the same. Same thing like ETA2824 where they have slight variations.

Orient Star do have more perlage on the visible parts in the movement seen from the case back. That's part of the movement too if you ask me. Aside from that, I don't know any other differences in the movement.

If you look into the casing and strap/band, then there are differences.


----------



## alexcswong

New_World said:


> wonder how this movement stacks up against others such as ETA


IMHO, I think ETA or Soprod movements (I own some of it & make comparison) looks better when its was decorated nicely. No offence to Orient support here. Myself also love Orient, as the performance exceed the value of the watch, especially from design till production are all in-house made. Truly, respect Orient to sustain it till now. I am looking forward for my next Orient, maybe Orient Star Seeker or World Time Series. Still figure out which one better?


----------



## Dan83bz

Ee


alexcswong said:


> Still figure out which one better?


Same here  Just got the Worldtime model wz0021jc but I have my eyes also on the new GMT, either black or blue (wz0071dj), I am a bit concerned about the weight as it seems this model is quite a bit heftier so wearing it on the bracelet might be bothersome, of course wearing on strap always an option but it defeats the purpose of having such a well-machined bracelet and not wearing it. Wish Orient would make DLC/titanium carbide covered models, including the bracelets, would love a light watch that looks like that


----------



## alexcswong

Haha!!


Dan83bz said:


> Ee
> 
> Same here  Just got the Worldtime model wz0021jc but I have my eyes also on the new GMT, either black or blue (wz0071dj), I am a bit concerned about the weight as it seems this model is quite a bit heftier so wearing it on the bracelet might be bothersome, of course wearing on strap always an option but it defeats the purpose of having such a well-machined bracelet and not wearing it. Wish Orient would make DLC/titanium carbide covered models, including the bracelets, would love a light watch that looks like that


What is the weight of both models? (can't find it on internet) For me, I like relatively bigger size watches (42-44mm), as I have 7" wrist. So, a little heftier just do fine for me. I just PM you.


----------



## Dan83bz

alexcswong said:


> Haha!!
> 
> What is the weight of both models? (can't find it on internet) For me, I like relatively bigger size watches (42-44mm), as I have 7" wrist. So, a little heftier just do fine for me. I just PM you.


The WZ0021JC weighs about 160 grams with full links but it has a large bracelet because it's an international model so made to fit bigger wrists as well. I had to remove 3 links to make it fit (6.8" wrist) and now it weighs about 148 grams with the bracelet, 85 grams on the Hirsch Runner that I put it and wore it last week.

As for the new GMT weight, we'll just have to wait till someone with a scale will clarify the matter


----------



## alexcswong

Thanks man! 160gm is fine for me. My heaviest watch around 220gm.


----------



## WeylandYutani

Dan83bz said:


> The WZ0021JC weighs about 160 grams with full links but it has a large bracelet because it's an international model so made to fit bigger wrists as well. I had to remove 3 links to make it fit (6.8" wrist) and now it weighs about 148 grams with the bracelet, 85 grams on the Hirsch Runner that I put it and wore it last week.
> 
> As for the new GMT weight, we'll just have to wait till someone with a scale will clarify the matter


My GMT (limited edition with leather strap) weighs around 3.65oz/103g. Case size is perfect for my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Dan83bz

WeylandYutani said:


> My GMT (limited edition with leather strap) weighs around 3.65oz/103g. Case size is perfect for my 7 inch wrist.


Thanks for that .

I still remain curios about the weight on the bracelet though and I have a hunch it should weigh at least 175-180 grams, or maybe more, with the full links, it looks like a very "massive bracelet" plus its a tad bit more wide so that'll also add a few grams.


----------

